# Any1 like rap?



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I like rap but not the dirty stuff. There's actually a few good christian rappers.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would rather kill my self than listen to it for 2 hours straight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

How bout 1 hour straight.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Listen to country, classic rock, and rap. So yes, some of it I like.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

i love it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Cant stand the dirty stuff so yeah i listen to mostly Christian Rappers though.. If your more into to pop check out Group 1 Crew just like the Black eye peas but clean...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah G1C is good. I like Lecrae, Tedashii and Da Truth too.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

HAH bro i have all of those cds except Da Truth... Do you have Tedashiis "Back light" cd? I only have 2 Lecrae Rehad the overdose and Rebel... I like pop more so i like G1C more...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

No I don't have the Back light cd but the songs are good. Been thinkin bout gettin the new da truth cd.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How bout 1 hour straight.


yeah. probably. I like country. and thats it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I like 80's music too. you like it outdoorsman3?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Some rap yes, so no... But for the most part rap is good.... I'll listen to most stuff, but there is a bit that I won't put in.

For those that don't like rap, what is it that you don't like? I have found rap to have the most emotional lyrics out of all the stuff I listen too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

What artists in particular do you like n77?


----------



## danjordan69 (Oct 5, 2011)

eminem dre


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Some rap yes, so no... But for the most part rap is good.... I'll listen to most stuff, but there is a bit that I won't put in.
> 
> For those that don't like rap, what is it that you don't like? I have found rap to have the most emotional lyrics out of all the stuff I listen too


I just dont like it because all it is about is doing drugs, girls, gettin... uhh.. censored* and gangs. its just not my kinda music at all. I have gotten into some pretty good arguements with kids tellin them to turn that crap music off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

good point od3. that's why i like christian rap.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Eminem, jay z, little bit of kanye, ti, d12, bizkit, some lil Wayne, and the some odds and ends... 

Here's what we listened to at work this summer:
Red hot chili peppers
Bullet for my valentine
Breaking Benjamin 
Skillet
Eminem
Ac/dc
Queen
My chemical romance
Slipknot
Manson
System of a down
Green day
Lil Jon
Shinedown
Limp bizkit
Three days grace
The fray
Plus like a hundred more...

Then pandora for everyone in the shop. Mine has country, rock, rap, some pop, some total random stuff that is really good.. Etc


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Alot of country is about drinking and women... So it's 6 of one half doz o another. 

If you focus on what the words say and not what they mean the you are missing the message in music. Listen for what is said in the choice of words, how they are used, what context and just let yourself subconsciously listen to it.

Every kid today has heard remember the name or lose yourself. I you pick out just the words they are about makin it as a rapper, if you listen to the meaning it's about becoming something no one can forget(remember the name) and shootin for the stars to make your dreams


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I just dont like it because all it is about is doing drugs, girls, gettin... uhh.. censored* and gangs.


So are a lot of rock and country songs.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

i like nas, tupac, biggie, dre, eminem, snowgoons, tyler the creator, lil wayne, and many more. i like oldschool rap more though


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Y9-JlSRXw


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

how bout some lupe fiasco


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> how bout some lupe fiasco


he doesnt rap about anything. you have to read a song lyrics in order to fully understand it and appreciate it.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I like colt ford. Does that count? I really can't stand m & m or lil wayne for that matter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

my mathews plays a nice tune


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

nooo booo rap sucks


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> how bout some lupe fiasco


lupe played a live concert in my town on wedsnday night


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I know country does talk about gettin girls but its not in a strong way. Like in farmers daughter, they obviously get it on, but its not strongly going in about that, I would give you a rap comparison, but I dont like rap.. haha


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i prefer country rap and a little bit of christian rap like lecrae and tedashii


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Cant stand the dirty stuff so yeah i listen to mostly Christian Rappers though.. If your more into to pop check out Group 1 Crew just like the Black eye peas but clean...


 Yeah Group 1 Crew is awesome! I like Rap, Pop and hiphop.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have never heard christian rap. let alone any christian songs. the farthest rap ill go in is dirt road


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm a Switchfoot, Relient K, Paramore, Skillet, Fray kind of guy. I've heard a few rap songs I'll listen to, but over all I tend not to go there.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like some stuff. I like newer rock, like Red Hot Chili Peppers. But I love older country and classic rock.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

colt ford!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just really can't stand any other music but country


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Country and Colt Ford


----------

